# Hi from the land down under!



## Bears Girl (May 30, 2009)

Just thought I would introduce myself. I have been reading some of the posts on this forum for a while and thought it was time to take the plunge! Lol.

I live on the coast of Central Queensland. I currently have 3 horses, a 9yr old paint (Bear - he is my main man), a solid 3yr old Appaloosa (Dallas - rescued him as a 3 month old baby, is still unbroken) and a QH (Sunny - he is a sweet old man that my kids are learning to ride on).

I have a non-horsey husband (I'm sure I'm not alone there! :wink and heaps of non-horsey friends, so I'm looking forward to having a place to talk about all things horse related!!!

Bears Girl


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello! there are quite a few of us from Aus. ahve a look at the hello from the great southern land thread to learn a bit more about us!


----------

